# parts list of b13 parts compatible with b12



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

just wanted to start this thread as a reference of b13 parts 
that are compatible with the b12 if you have used a part 
and you are certain it works post it, dont post if you THINK it works.
so if you installed a b13 part on your b12 post away.
hope this helps some folks.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

got some springtech b13 springs on my b12 they work fine.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I've got 3 for you.

B13 front strut tower brace (everywhere on Ebay)

Active Tuning rear strut tower brace Active Tuning 

Whiteline 4 point lower brace part # KSB713 Whiteline Performance


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

GA16DE header on GA16i. Fits perfect, cept for the EGR pipe. You will need to lengthen it. Also there is no AIV pipe bung on the GA16DE header. The AIV is for cold start only and it does not affect the performance, but it will affect the amount of pollutants coming out. It could be a concern if you live where you need to emission test your car. Hotshot, Pacesetter, OBX and other E-bay brands make these header. Hotshot is the best performance hands down, but the most expensive.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

here is a nice lil list. 

this is a list for SE-R parts to B12

struts
bushings
springs/coil overs
sway bars
brakes and rotors
shift linkage
clutch cables
short shifters
stearing wheels
consoles
seats
grill;s with some mod
all strut bars


i think there might be a few more things, but all of that will fit. and i am certain. because i have fit them.

I actually put my 89 struts with sprint springs on my b13 SE-R


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Dropped89 said:


> here is a nice lil list.
> 
> this is a list for SE-R parts to B12
> 
> ...


Hmmm... No way on the rear sway bar. 
I remember a post where someone used stuts from a b13 (I think) but the brake line bracket (where the brake line connects to the strut) had to be modified. Think it was Blown with some AGX's. So, the brake line brackets are the same?
Also, the seats are not a direct bolt in. IMO the coup seats are better and a direct bolt in. 
Seems the strut brace fits over a GA but what about us 16I and 16S users? 
And nobody mentioned 1 prized component that all us "wish my Sentra had some guts" drivers want - SR20DET :thumbup:


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

Popkorn said:


> Hmmm... No way on the rear sway bar.
> I remember a post where someone used stuts from a b13 (I think) but the brake line bracket (where the brake line connects to the strut) had to be modified. Think it was Blown with some AGX's. So, the brake line brackets are the same?
> Also, the seats are not a direct bolt in. IMO the coup seats are better and a direct bolt in.
> Seems the strut brace fits over a GA but what about us 16I and 16S users?
> And nobody mentioned 1 prized component that all us "wish my Sentra had some guts" drivers want - SR20DET :thumbup:



with most of the things they need minor modification aswell. 
LIke you can put ser hubs on the car put there whole rear sus. the break line brackets are diff on the two struts but not enough to do anything. 
the ser seats just need to be slightly modified on the railes just like the pulsar seats. all easy fixes.
like i said b4 anything will fit with some modefication.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't understand how the short throw shifters designed and sold for a 91 + sentra will work on the pre 91's ( B12's) I've seen shifters advertised for the 91's that look the same as the one for the B12's and I've seen ones that look totally different what's the deal with this?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

Popkorn said:


> ...Seems the strut brace fits over a GA but what about us 16I and 16S users?


i used an industrial bench vise to bend my front strut brace to fit. the bar got a lil scuffed, but... it cost like $30 shipped. 

it works like a charm. with only a little trial and error fitting, it dropped right in.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Disc brakes can be made to work. My CA18DE Sentra had the same rears, and fronts that were just a hare smaller than those on a B13 SE-R. You probably need knuckles too (unsure).


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

BennittoMallito said:


> Disc brakes can be made to work. My CA18DE Sentra had the same rears, and fronts that were just a hare smaller than those on a B13 SE-R. You probably need knuckles too (unsure).


B13 disks on a B12 takes some critcal welding and IMO jeaporadizes the integrity of the suspension. You end up losing your rear swaybar. CA powered B12's in Europe came stock with rear disks. Search Ratdat's posts. He had pics.


----------

